
Wall Street Topped $100B in Profit for 2018 - robmiller
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-01-16/it-s-official-wall-street-just-made-100-billion-for-first-time
======
gt565k
And my 401k topped a 15% loss.

~~~
marvel_boy
And mine

